
Academic software for research papers - jacquesm
http://mendeley.com/
======
morphir
meh. ls -l works just fine ;)

------
pasbesoin
At a glance, this looks kind of like a cross platform copy of the Mac-only
(due to Mac library PDF support) application Skim.

<http://skim-app.sourceforge.net/>

